
CIA steals files on El Salvador human rights abuses from office of nonprofit - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/23/el-salvador-civil-war-classified-files-stolen
======
dang
It breaks the HN guidelines to editorialize the titles of stories you submit,
so please don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
pinewurst
Please read the article - this title is incorrect. There are claims it was the
CIA but no proof.

~~~
cryoshon
If not them, then who? Read between the lines...

